
How to suck at raising angel investment - dshah
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/06/how-to-suck-at-raising-angel-investment.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fpetewarden+%28PeteSearch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
samaparicio
One way to suck less is to raise angel money after you've made some progress,
such as demonstrating some technology viability, some market traction, or at
least commitments from other people to join you if you get funded.

~~~
petewarden
Definitely. At the end of the day, the best way to get any kind of funding is
to make people worry that they're missing the boat heading towards a ton of
money. Demonstrating real customers, and everything else that falls under
'traction' and 'momentum' is the way to achieve that.

If I had to do it again, I'd completely forget about the money-raising and
spend the three months focused on the product, and worry about everything else
much later. That's not a great fit for the Techstars program, though some of
the most interesting companies to come out of it have ended up boot-strapping,
eg Occipital/Red Laser.

------
eande
Aaron Patzer was a single founder at Mint.com and there are many more
examples.

~~~
clintsharp
So I hear the single founder thing thrown around a lot, and as I'm currently
working on an idea I struggle with the fear of taking on a second founder
simply to get around the stigma of being a one-man team. I am a highly
technical business man. I can code, I can do strategy, I can read a P&L.
Design is the only big gap in skillset and it seems like bringing on a co-
founder simply for design work would be over the top. I do wish I could find
someone to work with on this project, but I don't know anyone personally that
I would consider for the job and I don't know that I want to start a business
with a stranger. What to do? Anybody else in Colorado in a similar situation?
:)

~~~
alain94040
Find a co-founder: <http://fairsoftware.net/search-cofounder-web-developer>

Unfortunately, no one is running the equivalent of the co-founders meetup in
Colorado (<http://www.meetup.com/Co-Founders-Wanted-Meetup/>), but you are
welcome to start one if you want to. TechStars would indeed be a great anchor,
but you don't have to ask permission to start such a meetup.

~~~
enjo
Boulder New Tech is an excellent place to find what you're looking for.

------
JoeAltmaier
Best way to suck: don't even start. Figure its hopeless and keep your day job.

~~~
jonpaul
Great point. Most people can't even get over the fear of starting, as it's
safe not to start - this way they can't fail.

------
jallmann
I don't see what's so bad about eating alone at restaurants. I do it sometimes
if I want time to myself.

